# Wanted: Male Russian



## UMDRunner (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone have one for sale, or know of anyone?

Thanks


----------



## Nay (Feb 19, 2008)

Any interest in a pair?


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 19, 2008)

Nay, Is the pair male/female? If so I would be interested in the female, or if he doesn't want the pair let me know I am looking for more russians.


----------



## UMDRunner (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm only looking for a male.... could you separate? The male to me, the female to jenrell?


----------



## Nay (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi guys, Let me know what you think, honestly. These 2 have been together with me for over 6 years. I never hibernated them untill this year,(I was scared,but they did great, they are eating etc, great now.) I have been told they just didn't have the right,what do you call it when you haven't froze for the winter?, to breed, but now that they have been climated(?) they might be prone to breed. Not that I want babies, but how cool would that be?
So would you guys separate them??? It feels wrong to me.
Plus where are you two?
Na


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm in Arizona.. If you decide you don't want to seperate and UMD doesn't want both then I would be willing to take both. I honestly can't say what I would do on the seperating thing, I haven't had that come up. After quaratine, they would go outside into a large enclosure with other russians and lots of yummies that are growing..


----------



## Nay (Feb 20, 2008)

jenrell23 said:


> I'm in Arizona.. If you decide you don't want to seperate and UMD doesn't want both then I would be willing to take both. I honestly can't say what I would do on the seperating thing, I haven't had that come up. After quaratine, they would go outside into a large enclosure with other russians and lots of yummies that are growing..



Hi Jen,
I tried to get some pics. They don't want to stay still, but at least you can see sexes.


----------



## lbriegleb (Feb 20, 2008)

UMDRunner said:


> I'm only looking for a male.... could you separate? The male to me, the female to jenrell?


----------



## lbriegleb (Feb 20, 2008)

UMDRunner, we have a male about 5in diameter, but will not ship. Where are you?


----------



## UMDRunner (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm from Minnesota... how about you?



lbriegleb said:


> UMDRunner, we have a male about 5in diameter, but will not ship. Where are you?


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 20, 2008)

Nay I sent you a Private Message..Let me know whats up! Thanks


----------



## claytonblunt (Apr 6, 2008)

I have two russian males for sale.


----------

